# The Fantastic Science 24 Page Teaser - Unavailable



## Kyrail (Dec 13, 2007)

Has it simply been removed or is there an error?

I wanted to get a look before I purchased this book but when I added it to my cart it said "This product is not available." 

http://www.enworld.org/shop/index.php?do=product&productid=569&source=enpubpress


----------



## Morrus (Dec 13, 2007)

That entire shop closed over a year ago.  Where did you see a link to it?  Guess there's some code remnants remaining.

All ENP stuff is sold through RPGNow.


----------



## DMH (Dec 13, 2007)

Oops. I got that link from the teaser thread on TFS (which I have bookmarked for the ideas posted later to it).

Where is the teaser now?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 13, 2007)

Here.


----------



## DMH (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks, hopefully this will make more people aware of this awesome book.


----------

